# Intel graphics driver ?



## mahashakti89 (May 8, 2018)

Running 
	
	



```
FreeBSD-11.1
```
I am trying to get X working  on my home pc ,  motherboard is ASUS Z170 Mark 1, processor is Intel Skylake I7-6700K. I choosed  not to use any graphic card. I prefer to rely on the integrated graphics : 
	
	



```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)
```
.

 I ran `X -configure`  but it fails with following message : 
	
	



```
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed.
```

I tried it without creating a configuration file ... Won't work

Then I took a look at graphics/drm-next-kmod but it complains there is nos support for kernels like 10.0 or older.

What now ??

Regards


----------



## Phishfry (May 8, 2018)

Well FreeBSD RELEASE-11.2 will ship in a month and will include the newer Intel drm driver.
In the meantime you can run a more limited driver.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB


----------



## abishai (May 8, 2018)

11.2-BETA1 will be available in 4 days. Usually, upgrade path is provided, so you can wait a little. Another option is install STABLE. Stable branch is frozen, so you'll get something very close to BETA1. Then, you can trick freebsd-update you are on BETA1 and upgrade further.


----------



## mahashakti89 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for your answers .... I will wait till 11.2-BETA1 ang give it a try .


----------

